# Logging Show on National Geographic channel



## jeremym (May 8, 2009)

There was yet another logging show on tonight. It was on a series called Man-Made, with the episode called Hi-Tech Timber. It looks like it will repeat on May 14th. I haven't had a chance to watch it all yet, but it looks like it mainly features Hayes Forest Services out of BC (who I believe went bankrupt earlier this year?). It also shows Bruers Contract Cutting out of NW Oregon. Didn't look too bad.


----------



## Mike Van (May 8, 2009)

I saw it, it was good. All facts & action with no b.s.


----------



## RPM (May 8, 2009)

jeremym said:


> There was yet another logging show on tonight. It was on a series called Man-Made, with the episode called Hi-Tech Timber. It looks like it will repeat on May 14th. I haven't had a chance to watch it all yet, but it looks like it mainly features Hayes Forest Services out of BC (who I believe went bankrupt earlier this year?). It also shows Bruers Contract Cutting out of NW Oregon. Didn't look too bad.



Hayes was headed that way (bankruptcy) last fall. I know a couple of old bosses and some other guys I used to worlk with were working for hayes - have to drop a couple of emails today and find out.

Hayes was a pretty diversifed company - what we call a 'stump to dump' contractor - cable / heli / and ground based operations. They did iit all from the engineering and layout through to putting it in front of the mill.


----------



## forestryworks (May 11, 2009)

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/man-made/3978/Overview


----------

